# I am a Badass



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Removes flash drive before it is 'safe to do so.'


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2012)

That's nothing.

I cut the "Do Not Remove" tags off on a weekly basis.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

did you lose anything or damage the flash drive?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

There is a coffee place in Hawaii called Badass coffee...my dad said the package i bought for him was decent.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Does not let items cool one minute after removing from microwave.



snickerd3 said:


> did you lose anything or damage the flash drive?


Never have.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;- Does not wait 45 minutes after lunch before getting back in the pool


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

I stand up to pee and usually don't make a mess.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

hard drive backup? I don't need no stinkin' hard drive backup!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

I leave the toilet seat up and I'm married.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- drives a Camaro and has a wife who wanted to (and did) get fake :Banane20:

And still has kittens as an avatar...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Uses power button; Does not wait for windows to close properly.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- spams eb.com during work hours


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

Disassembled cheaply made, Chinese crap toy that broke... just to save two multicolored, flashing LED's... AND convinced the wife that I should keep them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Disassembled cheaply made, Chinese crap toy that broke... just to save two multicolored, flashing LED's... AND convinced the wife that I should keep them.


Thread is for being a badass, not a dumbass.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- doesn't keep right when not passing.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- doesn't keep right when not passing.


That's not badass, that's inconsiderate. ldman:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Bought the Season one DVD set for Whale Wars; mailed it to PETA.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;--- doesn't keep right when not passing.
> ...


Not if anyone can keep up with me...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- didn't use a 6 Minute Solutions book to study for the PE exam.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;-- doesn't read the terms and conditions but still checks the "I agree with the terms and conditions" box


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- doesn't keep right when not passing.


You $*#&amp;[email protected]#! I hate you!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- goes 5000 miles between oil changes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- makes his own sammiches


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- doubles down on 8 with the dealer showing 6.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- i fixed the computer mouse my husband smashed up when fell backwards in his chair.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Laughs at crying children.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- laughs at Helen Keller jokes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- drinks milk right from the carton.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- hasn't created a facebook timeline thing


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;------- Believes the 5 second rule.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Doesn't have a Facebook account


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- machine washes dry clean only clothes


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;-------farts and blames the dog


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- drives car with less than 1/4 tank of gas


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Leaves every stoplight like a top fuel dragster


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- will eat with my fingers


----------



## humner (Jan 18, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> &lt;------- Believes the 5 second rule.


I thought it was the 5 minute rule


----------



## humner (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;-------- tells misbehaving kids in shopping malls that I work for Santa and I am going to tell on them


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

Eats raw cookie dough straight from the package.



MA_PE said:


> &lt;-------farts and blames the dog


&lt;-------farts and takes credit


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;---------- Said "no" once to the wife and lived.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;---------Makes Asks wife to make me a sammich.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- Stands on top rung of ladder...

....on one foot...

...while working electrical wires...

...hot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;---remembers that March 14th is a holiday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> &lt;--- Stands on top rung of ladder...
> 
> ....on one foot...
> 
> ...while installing a ceiling fan...


Fixed it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--always uses the handicap stall


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- double posts in the 10k thread.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;----------- Farts in the elevator.


----------



## Iceberg (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Sinks passenger liners.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;-- Has been terrified of things moving under her at height since preschool, and spent a good portion of last night facing that fear.


----------



## The Car (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Honks loudly and obnoxiously before running over folks.

Udden, udden


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- doesn't turn of electronic devices at takeoff.


----------



## RMS Titanic (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Went down on over 1500 people in one night.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- drinks excessive amounts of alcohol


----------



## Otter (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;---- sleeps with Dean Wormer's wife.


----------



## David Wooderson (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- Dates high school girls, cuz as I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;---- Searches for the 6 fingered man


----------



## Abe Froman (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- The sausage king of Chicago


----------



## sschell's boss (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Did something unspeakable to sschell.


----------



## Dean Wormer (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Told a student "fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life."



Otter said:


> &lt;---- sleeps with Dean Wormer's wife.


I hate those guys.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--Runs through the house with scissors.


----------



## Flounder (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--------- Puked on Dean Wormer.



Dean Wormer said:


> &lt;--Told a student "fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life."


Heeeeellllllllllloooooooooo!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> &lt;--- spams eb.com during work hours


So do I. Am I a badass too?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- can kick Chuck Norris' AND Tebow's butt at the same time....

... with my eyes closed, two hands tied behind my back.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Go make me a sammich!

&lt;--- Told the person who can kick Chuck Norris' AND Tebow's butt at the same time with her eyes closed, two hands tied behind her back to make me a sammich...

... and LIVED!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;----- Check EB daily just to see some avatars


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- on my way to DaBayou a few states over to open a can of whoop ass and have me a master slacker sammich... so I can $hi+ out a master slacker sammich and then make him eat a sammich made out of my $hi+... so he can $hi+ it out and eat the $hi+ that is made up of the $hi+ that he $hi+ that was made up of my $hi+... errr something like that


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;----- Has counted to infinity. Twice.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ wow EG really is a badass. I'm afraid.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- thinks that Major needs to watch Jay and Silent Bob strikes back again...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing about Jay and Silent Bob is considered "Badass". Funny, yes. Badass, no.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- has divided by zero


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--makes Chuck Norris say, "Please sir, can I have another?" and answers, "No."


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt;---- Closes down threads after declaring the winning post.



snickerd3 said:


> &lt;---remembers that March 14th is a holiday


 WINNER WINNER, CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## D-Day (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- Does it to the pledges, but does not let others do it to our pledges because only WE can do THAT to our pledges.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;---remembers that March 14th is a holiday
> ...



X2

How'd I miss that one? That's not badass, that's just awesome!


----------



## benbo (Jan 18, 2012)

One time, at Band Camp ...


----------



## benbo (Jan 18, 2012)

Once I didn't use only as directed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

4 out of 5 doctors agree. I am the 5th.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> 4 out of 5 doctors agree. I am the 5th.


I drank the fifth.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

I've plead the 5th.


----------



## benbo (Jan 18, 2012)

I know the cut scores and I'm not telling.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2012)

benbo said:


> I know the cut scores and I'm not telling.


I would expect nothing less...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

I am the man from Nantucket.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;----I allow Chuck Norris be Chuck Norris.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 18, 2012)

you know what, I'm bad ass just because I can actually complete a x-fit session... with out puking...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

I did P90X in one day.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## cement (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;----------took home the pencil


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2012)

&lt;--- Landed this:

View attachment 4893


View attachment 4894


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--Does not have 99 problems.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;------- Went to work without a hat or gloves with an outside temp of -11 degrees.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;----- Drank the 99 beers on the wall.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;----- Considers welding arc burns to be "working on his tan."


----------



## benbo (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;------------------------- Refuses to shake well before using


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 19, 2012)

My parents said "Don't stick anything in your ear other than your elbow"

So I stuck both elbows in my ears.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt;--- visits daycare centers during flu season and sneezes on children to make them well.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2012)

I print on one side of the paper instead of both sides.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--Puts on chef's hat; visits pound and asks to see the plumpest kittens.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--------- doesn't defrag

..........has also defended the Star League against Zuur and the Kodaan Armada!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--- eats over 4000 calories/day and still weighs less than 150lbs without going to the gym...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 19, 2012)

^^^inspires hatred

&lt;---Drinks milk past the expiration date.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt;--- walks boldly through the front door where it clearly says "Use Revolving Door".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--Just walks into Mordor.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--- Carried a sinking Italian cruise ship to dry land.


----------



## addi (Jan 19, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> &lt;--Bought the Season one DVD set for Whale Wars; mailed it to PETA.


haha. First season was good.


----------



## frazil (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;---ate chili and baby carrots for lunch.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2012)

^^^ Thinks that those sitting around this badass after lunch are the real badasses.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 19, 2012)

^^^^^

&lt;------ Has already been there.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;--- Runs with five gangs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 19, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> &lt;------ Has already been there.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;---- Asks little people if they play miniature golf


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;----------speaks the name "Voldemort" out loud


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;---- says "Candyman" in the mirror three times


----------



## pbrme (Jan 19, 2012)

&lt;---- Decides today is his friday


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 20, 2012)

&lt;--'Forgets' to dig ramps to ensure a life of leisure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt; ---- Got banned from PPI for suggesting a ham sammich for lunch

&lt;----- Talks like a pirate at work and gets away with it!


----------



## pbrme (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;---- Speaks English when visiting What.

&lt;---- Just said what again


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 23, 2012)

^ ?

&lt;&lt;&lt;--- Says "What" again to Jules and declares that Marcellus Wallace does indeed look like a b**ch


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;---- doesn't donate a dollar to anything at the grocery store........


----------



## humner (Jan 23, 2012)

I just drank out of a soda can without wiping off the top first


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;--Never puts a tip in the tip jar.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;---Brings home the bacon and fries it up in the pan.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;---Told Emperor Palpatine that I would NEVER turn to the dark side....


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;-- drinks milk after the sell by date.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;----- Puts hot sauce on jalepenos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;--- Doesn't run scandisk prior to inserting new media device


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;---looks at msn on my iPhone


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2012)

&lt;---- wrestled alligators


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2012)

signed refinancing papers and did not get a hand cramp.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;&lt;--- Despite repeated warnings, steps on the blue suede shoes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;---- has held fire in my hand without getting burned


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> .........has also defended the Star League against Zuur and the Kodaan Armada!


Dood! The Last Starfighter kicks ass!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;--Never wondered "Did he fire six shots or only five?"


----------



## humner (Jan 24, 2012)

just ate a half box of Freihofer's chocolate chip cookies, without milk.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;-----when i turn over a can of ravioli, every single one exits the can.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;------- Told my wife that I always have the last word.


----------



## Blake (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;--Always closing.


----------



## humner (Jan 24, 2012)

can see from my retina to my cornea, on a clear day, when the wind is not blowing


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2012)

Can fold a single piece of paper in half more than 12 times


----------



## pbrme (Jan 24, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > .........has also defended the Star League against Zuur and the Kodaan Armada!
> ...


&lt;--- recreated a Gunstar equipped with Deathblossoms for a Lego contest... and won.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 24, 2012)

pbrme said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


&lt; ----- Doesn't have the first damn clue what ya'll are talking about.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;---- fights tigers underwater


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2012)

pbrme said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


+100, Awesome! From here on out, I shall call you Alex Rogan. :thumbs:



Ble_PE said:


> &lt; ----- Doesn't have the first damn clue what ya'll are talking about.


Fail...


----------



## pbrme (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;---- Does not keep 200 for passing go in Monopoly, but rather trades for an article of clothing in stead.


----------



## cement (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;----sits within range of dog farts


----------



## Dleg (Jan 24, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> &lt;--Never puts a tip in the tip jar.


&lt;--- always puts in much more than just the tip, even after promising not to.


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;---- is known to his friends only as "PE-ness".


----------



## D-Day (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;- Doesn't get mad; gets even.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;-- Doesn't use chapstick - only real, petroleum jelly.


----------



## D-Day (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;- didn't really put blanks in that gun.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt;- - - Microwaves things that say "Do not microwave".

...Coffee mugs, ChikFilA wrappers, plastic tupperware,... Like Honey Badger, I don't care.

I will kill a cobra, lay down dead from the bite, then get back up and start eating him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;--I walked forty-seven miles of barbed wire, I got a cobra snake for a necktie


----------



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^yes, but who do you love?

&lt;---is not right-handed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;--Is a walking nightmare, an arsenal of doom.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;--- Tebowed DVinny's bday thread without getting banned.... yet.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

^^

Didn't you get deleted once before for mocking an Admin? Is it really wise to do it again? :huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;--- got deleted for calling RG a dumbass.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

^^

probably going to get deleted for reminding DV that the Broncos eliminated his Steelers in the playoffs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's the thread that got me deleted, although the posts seem to have been removed.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=15517


----------



## Jacob_PE (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;---passed the PE exam on his first try.


----------



## goodal (Jan 25, 2012)

Jacob_PE said:


> &lt;---passed the PE exam on his first try.


winner


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2012)

Jacob_PE said:


> &lt;---passed the PE exam on his first try.


I did the same... but BEFORE you.


----------



## csb (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;--- Passed the PE on the THIRD try, because I was tough enough to sit through 24 hours of testing.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;---- Passed on the FOURTH try, cause no one thought it could be done.

also

&lt;---- Does not preheat the oven


----------



## csb (Jan 25, 2012)

&lt;--- Pulled the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;--- Got in a political/religious argument with an admin, and didn't get banned


----------



## pbrme (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;----- Doesn't put items from the refrigerator back where he found them


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> &lt;--- Got in a political/religious argument with an admin, and didn't get banned


&lt;--Got into an argument with an admin, got banned, registered with a different user name, repeat three times, notified board owner the admin was an ass and got the admin dismissed. Then quit the board.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2012)

Tells the NCEES what the cut score will be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;---- Charges to random construction projects rather than overhead


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;------ 18-0


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;--Eats, shoots, and leaves.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;-- Eats shoots and leaves.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;----Worked with dead people every day


----------



## pbrme (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;---- Does not research PO's, has other people do this


----------



## pbrme (Jan 26, 2012)

&lt;---- Just AC Slatered while posting this

_sent from my mobile device_


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick rolled Rick Astley.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> &lt;------- Told my wife that I always have the last word.


Wow, now THAT'S playing with fire!



csb said:


> &lt;--- Pulled the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger


&lt;---- Messed around with Jim


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2012)

Badass, not fata$$


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2012)

&lt;--- lets his office mates handle the plunger when he's done.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2012)

&lt;--Abandons fully laden shopping carts if lines are long


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 27, 2012)

&lt;------- I do not drink water, Only beer for me.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 1, 2012)

&lt;---- Can use John Wayne toilet paper


----------



## Dleg (Feb 1, 2012)

&lt;--- uses John Wayne's hat for toilet paper


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 2, 2012)

&lt;--uses John Wayne Gacy's clown suit for toilet paper.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 2, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt;--- Stands up next to a mountain and chops it down with edge of his hand; picks up the pieces to make an island, occasionally opting to raise a litte sand.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2012)

&lt;--- makes John Wayne wipe my ass with his hat.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 2, 2012)

&lt;--- wears honey badger musk for cologne


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2012)

&lt;--Uses honey badgers for toilet paper


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2012)

&lt;-- Uses toilet paper for honey badgers :huh:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2012)

&lt;--- Uses toilet honey for paper badgers :blink:


----------



## humner (Feb 3, 2012)

&lt;---does not need toilet paper, sh_t does not stick to me.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 4, 2012)

Opens two drawers of a file cabinet at the same time.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2012)

&lt;-- Ran 6 miles before entering a 5k race this morning, still placed third. B)


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2012)

So you were the second loser. That is not badass


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 5, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> So you were the second loser. That is not badass


Still finished a long way ahead of you.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 6, 2012)

No uhhh



humner said:


> &lt;---does not need toilet paper, sh_t does not stick to me.


^^Winning

&lt;---The ebb and flow of the Atlantic tides, the drift of the continents, the very position of the sun along its ecliptic. THESE are just a few of the things I control in my world


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 6, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt; I wear a wolverine as a hat. That's why they call me W.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 6, 2012)

&lt;--- wears two wolverines for underwear.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2012)

&lt;--uses wolverines as oven mitts


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## humner (Feb 7, 2012)

&lt;---- does not wipe off toilet seat in roadside bar before using the crapper


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2012)

^^No need to...

&lt;---Makes high level bombing passes in roadside bars.


----------



## humner (Feb 7, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^^No need to...
> 
> &lt;---Makes high level bombing passes in roadside bars.


Hovering? that is what women do


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2012)

humner said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^No need to...
> ...


They don't go for maximum carnage.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 8, 2012)

&lt;--- kisses cats, tongue to tongue


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2012)

&lt;--- Is a father for the second time.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2012)

&lt;-- performed his own vasectomy, to ensure he would not be father for a thrid time.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2012)

&lt;------- parks in the "expctant mothers parking at the grocery stores"


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2012)

&lt;--- parks in the expectant mother while you are parking at the grocery store.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2012)

Dleg said:


> &lt;--- parks in the expectant mother while you are parking at the grocery store.


:appl:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2012)

&lt;--- stores his files on floppy disks.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2012)

&lt;--- Stores his floppy disks next to his magnet collection.


----------



## csb (Feb 13, 2012)

&lt;---- Did more cocaine than Whitney Houston and I'm still at work on a Monday.

(Too soon?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2012)

&lt;--- started collecting bets on who will be the next two celebrities to bite it (since they seem to come in 3's).

FYI, the popular response so far is Kirk Douglas.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- started collecting bets on who will be the next two celebrities to bite it (since they seem to come in 3's).
> 
> FYI, the popular response so far is Kirk Douglas.


Nick Nolte.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 13, 2012)

Gary Busey


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 13, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Gary Busey


Shit...that's who I was thinking of, but couldn't come up with his name.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2012)

Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2012)

Lohan &amp; Busey were Honorable Mentions. We discounted them both however because Lohan seems to be back on track and Busey is like Keith Richards, something can't die that isn't already dead...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2012)

Does this count as #2?

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=703250


----------



## csb (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to place a bet on Daniel Baldwin.

&lt;---- puts Mentos in mouth, then drinks Coke


----------



## humner (Feb 14, 2012)

&lt;---steam irons clothes, while still wearing them


----------



## jharris (Feb 14, 2012)

&lt;--- never uploaded an avatar.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 14, 2012)

Did not buy wifey a gift for Valentine's Day


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Feb 14, 2012)

Convinced his girlfriend that Valentines Day is a big waste of $.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 14, 2012)

&lt;---Once told his wife that those pants do, in fact, make her butt look big.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 14, 2012)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Convinced his girlfriend that Valentines Day is a big waste of $.


&lt;--- (+1) Has wife believing it's a corporate invention, and yet today falls on steak &amp; B'jay day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 14, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Convinced his girlfriend that Valentines Day is a big waste of $.
> ...


no it doesn't that is MARCH 14th.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^ sshhh, she hasn't read the specs

&lt;--- has wife convinced it's in Feb. and March... :eyebrows:


----------



## pbrme (Feb 15, 2012)

^ahem.....and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^ only twice a year? You poor bastard...


----------



## pbrme (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Naw clown, please...


----------



## pbrme (Feb 17, 2012)




----------

